# is now a good time to buy a MCS?



## drpahjee (Jan 17, 2002)

i've been hearing that there have been a lot of reliability issues w/ the Minis & that I should wait a while till those are addressed; what are your guy's opinions?


----------



## BimmerJustin (Jun 8, 2003)

My Cooper is an 03 and has been in the shop several times in the last 7 months. But it seems that all the bugs are finally worked out. It's a great car and I wouldn't wait. Oh yeah...it has 15k miles.


----------



## kapolani (Oct 11, 2002)

BimmerJustin said:


> My Cooper is an 03 and has been in the shop several times in the last 7 months. But it seems that all the bugs are finally worked out. It's a great car and I wouldn't wait. Oh yeah...it has 15k miles.


I have an 02 MCS and other than one malfunction it has been a blast owning this car.

The car overheated because of a faulty PSteering fan.

I have 18,xxx miles and counting.


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

Any problems or known issues with the newer ('04) minis?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

jk330i said:


> Any problems or known issues with the newer ('04) minis?


not that I know of


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Buddy of mine had a few problems with his S (03) related to cooling / washer bottle. The local dealership (Downtown Mini) sorted him out and I believe last I talked to him he's fine.

Don't forget MINI was introduced world-wide earlier (2001?) than in the US so some of the bugs would have to be getting worked out.

However, accoding to JD Power in thier 2003 initial quality survey:

http://www.jdpower.com/news/releases/pressrelease.asp?ID=2003028

MINI does not appear to have a stellar reputation, scoring near the bottom. YMMV of course.

OT - amusing to see where HUMMER ended up - :eeps:


----------



## Nick T. (Feb 22, 2003)

My ‘04 MCS died on the way home from delivery. Had to be trucked back to Crevier. A wheel speed sensor came loose and got eaten by the wheel. I’m glad that it happened because it let me drive a loaner MC for a few days - and gain an appreciation for the S and the Works kit.

Anytime is a good time to buy a MINI!


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

wingspan said:


> Don't forget MINI was introduced world-wide earlier (2001?) than in the US so some of the bugs would have to be getting worked out.
> 
> However, accoding to JD Power in thier 2003 initial quality survey:
> 
> ...


The reason why Hummer ranked so low was because of all the consumer complaints and demands for a refund after a week or so after the idiots realized what poor MPG they get. Since it is so low, GM doesn't have to post it on the window sticker. Just goes to prove what type of intellectuals buy those things.... :rofl:


----------



## KatanaPilot (Mar 25, 2003)

If I were you, I might wait for a 2005. A minor exterior/interior update is coming, new models (cabrios) will be introduced, and Coopers will get a new Getrag manual transmission.

My 04 has been relatively trouble free. I wouldn't recommend buying any BMW models in its first two years of production, and that's why I waited to get a 04. 04s appear to have much fewer problems than earlier models.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

There is a rumor that the JCW package is going to be available as a check off option from the factory for 2k or something next year. If that's true, it's worth waiting for. I have no idea if it's true.


----------

